# Micro Nano



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Truly a work of art! This was created by "Octopus" in Belgrade Serbia.Tank size 1 liter.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

that is a awesome nano! It must take a lot of patience to make that


----------



## CAN_chic (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, I wish my nano looked like that! Must take a steady hand to do that kind of work.


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is another micro nano. Made by rastaman in Croatia.
72 X 32 X 40 mm ~ 90 ml


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow!!

That's even smaller.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Octopus' work can be found here :
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/

Oliver Knott's :
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/nano_tank


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

I clicked on the last link and here is another one of Octopus' work. Pretty damn amazing. This tank is only 2.7 inches long! There is no CO2, ferts, or filtration and he does daily water changes. If you didn't already know the size of the tank, you could almost believe this was a full size tank =P


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I asked him what does he do when he goes on vacation as he changes the water every day with a 5 ml syringe. He said that he takes about half of the water out, and puts some plastic wrap over it and just carries it wherever he goes.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

dthb4438 said:


> I asked him what does he do when he goes on vacation as he changes the water every day with a 5 ml syringe. He said that he takes about half of the water out, and puts some plastic wrap over it and just carries it wherever he goes.


seriously?


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.aquahobby.com/tanks/b_tank0603.php

here's a few more things to gander at. not as great at those above but i think it's still worth looking at.


----------



## Sticky230 (Mar 30, 2008)

dthb4438 said:


> I asked him what does he do when he goes on vacation as he changes the water every day with a 5 ml syringe. He said that he takes about half of the water out, and puts some plastic wrap over it and just carries it wherever he goes.


then this dude is just odd. he must have a fun time getting wasted with this thing his pocket.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Sticky230 said:


> then this dude is just odd. he must have a fun time getting wasted with this thing his pocket.


Yeah, but it's a helluva pickup line-

"Hey baby! Would you like to see the wet & wonderful world stashed away in my pants?"



Seriously though - 

I love the idea of aquaria on this scale, one of the things that got me into nanotanks in the first place. It's only a matter of time before someone figures out a cheap, effective filtration/top-off rig for this kind of setup... and then the possibilities will really explode.

On that note I noticed that the local bookstore had a "Nano Aquariums" book that was using pics from the original 2006 Aquahobby feature (last link above - the one that started the current nanotank boom IMHO). However, the book didn't look too great.


----------



## Sticky230 (Mar 30, 2008)

i have the natural aquarium world book 2 from amano. there are some really nice small tanks in there.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the croatian one is best by a mile (yeah you guessed it, im of croatian descent). lol

they are all great and amazing.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Those are very nice, but one topple and they are all gone. Were those tiny trees in the first tank:icon_eek:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i think its moss with very long leaf-like-things (what are those called?).


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

Man, pretty sweet - I wish I could do that, but my hands are too big and clumsy to do that kind of precision work :icon_eek:


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

this is like a bonsai tree but a tank instead of a tree! they look great. i can see where this could be really neat. esp with shrimp like the link below, its salt water, self contained and no water changes or feeding needed. love to have one but not worth the money to me lol.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Self-Sustaining...ryZ66788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fjc973 (Aug 22, 2007)

awesome !!


----------



## htn86 (Sep 30, 2007)

susankat said:


> Here is another micro nano. Made by rastaman in Croatia.
> 72 X 32 X 40 mm ~ 90 ml


I always crack up when I see these 2 pictures. Great for a quick joke for some one who never seen it


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

just for a little update, this is Octopus's latest addition to the aquascapingworld.com forum journals:

"Crystal Lake"




























the tank has been set up for a while, but he never showed us


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't believe it,this is remarkable!
This guy is amazing.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow that is cool, and a great idea. is he using a crystal (quartz?) as a lake and waterfall and river, under water? i was staring at it for a min trying to figure out WTH. THAT is impressive.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I am SOOOOO subscribed to this thread now!!!!


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> just for a little update, this is Octopus's latest addition to the aquascapingworld.com forum journals:
> 
> "Crystal Lake"
> 
> ...


 

This one is so unbelievably awesome I could weep looking at it!!:eek5: 

It's hard to imagine how anyone could do this.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

another scape of his:

"El Lazarinjo"


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

here is another of his nanos, "El Poco"

this is even smaller than the one with the same pervious shape:


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow thats amazing


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

New tank, called "Mountain Lake":


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Now that is *phenomenal *!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

no.

thats scary.


----------



## JoshP (May 4, 2008)

838.2 WPG !!! awesome


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wpg dont work in 10 gallons, let alone .1 gallons.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

newest tank:

"Valley of Silence":


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

what is the size of that tank?


----------



## skyypeaches (Aug 13, 2008)

how does one begin to do this? i'm a complete newbie when it comes to this but have a very small 1 gallon fish bowl that i want to turn into a nano tank. would anyone be able to teach me?


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

skyypeaches said:


> how does one begin to do this? i'm a complete newbie when it comes to this but have a very small 1 gallon fish bowl that i want to turn into a nano tank. would anyone be able to teach me?


Octopus' tanks have inspired me to give it a try. I'm just getting started with a .25g nano. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/71709-1-4-gallon-femto-journal.html

hehe, I just noticed that we have code tags in the options bar(+1 if you can name the language):thumbsup: 


```
public int main(void)
{
    printf("Hello The Planted Tank Forums");
    return 0;
}
```


----------

